# Pegoretti Big Leg Emma



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma from Ebay last week. I got FEDEX to deliver it to my on Saturday. I finally got it back tonight, took a little test ride tonight (still getting over a cold to ride more). I change a few things on the bike, running a San Marco seat (new one 09 model should be here end of the month) from my Alma mountain bike. Put on some Shamal Ultra Ti to go with the 2006 Campy Record group that it came with. I love it, compact crank and just my size.

I will post pics in a day or two when I get a chance to take it out.
Here is a pic from ebay of what it look like originally.


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw that one on eBay and watched it. Looks like you got a pretty good deal, although the former owner wasn't deserving if he had it for two years and had a measly 600 miles on it...

Beautiful ride, welcome to the family. 

P.S. - I'm sure you'll catch less flak since your stem is the "right" way...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, when I got the bike yesterday I was in total shock how new condition it was. The original owner even gave me the Dura Ace pedals you see on the bike. I did end up selling it since my shoes are using Look Pedals system.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Shamal Ultra
































Chris King headset
















xpedo titanium pedals ( its winter night riding more regular pedals are more convenient)









Here you go, took this on an iphone 3g so sorry if its not too clear.

Jimmy


----------

